# dx for retained products



## jscrawford (Mar 18, 2013)

I am wondering what diagnosis code I would use for retained products after d & c for a missed abortion? 667.1 says after "delivery" so I don't feel confident that is correct and 632 says retained products of conception not following spontanteous or induced abortion or delivery...so I am not sure if either of those is correct or if it should be something else...

I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Mar 18, 2013)

jscrawford said:


> I am wondering what diagnosis code I would use for retained products after d & c for a missed abortion? 667.1 says after "delivery" so I don't feel confident that is correct and 632 says retained products of conception not following spontanteous or induced abortion or delivery...so I am not sure if either of those is correct or if it should be something else...
> 
> I would appreciate any help. Thanks.




I would code as 632.
Alpha index brings you to that code, and my book says "Early fetal death before completion of 22 weeks' gestation with retention of dead fetus"


----------

